# Lüfter reinigen



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Es geht knallhart auf den Sommer zu. Alljährlich vor den heissen Tagen mache ich meine Gehäuse auf, und reinige das Innenleben mal mehr, mal weniger gründlich.

Jetzt stelle ich mir gerade dir Frage: 
Mit dem *Staubsauger* wird ja immer etwas Reibungsspannung aufgebaut, ist nicht gesund für die Platinen.
Bei den *Druckluftdosen* kommt man sehr gut auch in kleinste Ritzen, dennoch tritt dabei auch immer ein wenig Flüssigkeit aus (Stickstoff? Alkohol? was ist das eigentlich?), ist sicherlich auch nicht gut bei spannungsführenden Bauteilchen.


Wie macht ihr eure Kiste sauber und von welchen Methoden ist definitiv abzuraten?


----------



## Soulii (10. Mai 2011)

komplett zerlegen 
auspinseln (im garten oder so)

hardcore: mit destiliertem wasser waschen, klebeflecken mit isopropanol (70%) reinigen.

grundsätzlich: wenn du reinigst , egal wie , stecker ziehen


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2011)

Staubsauger und Pinsel und die Kraft der Lunge 

Bei Lüftern, Propeller festhalten und Pusten und mit de Wattestäbchen die Innenseite abwischen
Boden und Festplatten etc mit dem Staubsauger
Platinen und Slots mit dem Pinsel, sowie Pusten
Das wars


----------



## kingofqueens82 (10. Mai 2011)

Auf jeden fall mit Druckluft. Da kommt man überall hin.
Pfeifenreiniger kann man auch gut nutzen. Kommt man überall zwischen.
Kleiner Tipp:Wenn du die Druckluftdose nicht vorher schüttelst, dann sollte auch keine Flüssigkeit 
 austreten ;-)


----------



## mohnagilden (10. Mai 2011)

ja, ich mach das auch mit dem pinsel. 
die staubmäuse die entstehen durch das pinseln und oder auch was sonst so in den ecken ist... das puste ich raus,
indem ich mit der seitenwand (die natürlich abgeschraubt ist) in den pc wedel... das pustet alles raus was nicht niet & nagelfest ist ;P

p.s. staubsauger benutze ich dafür nie, allerhöchstens für den pc boden.


----------



## floppydrive (10. Mai 2011)

Volle Power mit Staubsauger, alles andere ist für Pussys


----------



## Varagon (10. Mai 2011)

Kräftig Pusten 

Und im Sommer habe ich das Gehäuse auf und reinige dafür häufiger.
Mieser Staub!


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Ah reges Interesse, nice

Die Sache mit dem Pinsel habe ich vergessen, gibt noch etwas mehr Grundlichkeit, stimmt. 
Und wie weit demontiert ihr euer System? Also das Mainboard wird doch wohl niemand ausbauen, oder? Die Lüfter und vllt noch die Graka rausnehmen reicht mMn völlig aus, sind ja auch die wärmerelevanten Elemente im Rechner.


----------



## Soulii (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Und wie weit demontiert ihr euer System? Also das Mainboard wird doch wohl niemand ausbauen, oder?



komplettzerlegung , das dauert vllt 5 min bis alles raus is.
und ja auch das mainboard bau ich aus


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich Großreinigung machen dann baue ich den Kompletten PC auseinander, passiert alle 6 - 8Monate.
Das heißt Graka ab, Netzteil raus, FP´s raus, RAM´s raus, CPU Lüfter ab, Mainboard Raus..
Am Ende liegt alles vor mir und dat Gehäuse ist leer 
Aber jeden Monat reicht es nur mit dem Pinsel zu werkeln, GraKa ausbauen und durch pusten und saugen.


----------



## mohnagilden (10. Mai 2011)

ich habe bei dem wetter auch den pc auf und einen 30cm zimmer ventilator umfunktioniert bzw an das gehäuse montiert   

dank puffer geräusch und vibrationslos. 
also zumindest nicht lauter als wenn der ventilator sowieso an wäre und im zimmer stände.


der hält nicht nur den pc kühl, sondern auch staubfrei


----------



## flohdaniel (10. Mai 2011)

Man kann das auch an der Tankstelle mit dem Ding für die Reifen gut auspusten. Deckel auf, Lüfter arretieren (wichtig!!) und go!


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

während der Fahrt aus dem Fenster halten [X]

Made my day!

Im Ernst: Ich mach das nur mit Staubsauger, Staubtuch und mit meinen Fingern - die Stellen wo man sonst nicht so rankommt. Der Staub bleibt am Finger kleben, ist zwar etwas eklig in dem Moment, aber man wischt es ja wieder ab und wäscht sich die Hände danach. Von daher kein Problem. Vorher nur am Heizkörper entladen damit keine Teile kaputt gehen...

Ansonsten funktioniert das bisher sehr gut. Vorallem mach ich das so im Schnitt alle 1-2 Monate und es ist nie soviel Staub drin, dass ich bisher mehr gebraucht hätte. Wenn mans natürlich nur 1 mal im Jahr macht, könnte es anders aussehen.


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wenn ich Großreinigung machen dann baue ich den Kompletten PC auseinander, passiert alle 6 - 8Monate.
> Das heißt Graka ab, Netzteil raus, FP´s raus, RAM´s raus, CPU Lüfter ab, Mainboard Raus..
> Am Ende liegt alles vor mir und dat Gehäuse ist leer
> Aber jeden Monat reicht es nur mit dem Pinsel zu werkeln, GraKa ausbauen und durch pusten und saugen.





Soulii schrieb:


> komplettzerlegung , das dauert vllt 5 min bis alles raus is.
> und ja auch das mainboard bau ich aus



Respekt, mir wäre das zuviel Aufwand, alles rauzubauen. Und das wäre auch kein "mal eben so" Unterfangen ^^



Konov schrieb:


> ... Vorallem mach ich das so im Schnitt alle 1-2 Monate und es ist nie soviel Staub drin, dass ich bisher mehr gebraucht hätte. Wenn mans natürlich nur 1 mal im Jahr macht, könnte es anders aussehen.



Wohow, alle 1-2 Monate bissl mitm Pinsel saubermachen. Ihr solltet mal um euren PC herum Staub saugen  Also sooo gründlich kümmer ich mich dann doch nicht um meine Kiste ^^


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2011)

Na ja ich sauge jeden Tag hier im Schlafzimmer einmal durch 

Außerdem saubere Hardware hält länger


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wohow, alle 1-2 Monate bissl mitm Pinsel saubermachen. Ihr solltet mal um euren PC herum Staub saugen  Also sooo gründlich kümmer ich mich dann doch nicht um meine Kiste ^^



Drumherum sauge ich jeden zweiten Tag. ^^
Also Wohnung saugen halt...


----------



## xdave78 (10. Mai 2011)

Naja mit den Fingern? Auch nich grad optimal. Wie gesagt ich hab meinen PC (Lappi) erstmals nach 1,5 Jahren gereinigt. Allerdings steht der auch nich aufm Fußboden.


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2011)

Wow,, haben hier ganz schön viele Staubsauger im Forum(:


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Mai 2011)

Also um eines klarzustellen, die Flüssigkeit ist sicherlich KEIN Stickstoff. (Wo liegt nochmal der Siedepunkt von N?)
Staubsauger + Pinsel + Staubtuch + Lungenkraft
hat bisher tadellos geklappt.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja mit den Fingern? Auch nich grad optimal. Wie gesagt ich hab meinen PC (Lappi) erstmals nach 1,5 Jahren gereinigt. Allerdings steht der auch nich aufm Fußboden.



Wieso nicht? Solange man nicht geladen ist, überhaupt kein Problem, mit nem Tuch um den Finger kann man auch kleinere Ecken im Gehäuse gut erreichen.
Natürlich sollte man mit dem Finger nicht über irgendwelche Platinen rubbeln.


----------



## xdave78 (10. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte man mit dem Finger nicht über irgendwelche Platinen rubbeln.


Eben  das meinte ich ja damit. Am Besten mitm bisschen Spucke...


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Mai 2011)

ja klar: Pc auseinanderbauen und ab in die Spülmaschiene damit, aber Vorsicht: RAMs unbedingt in den Besteckkorb legen!

[Für eventuelle Folgeschäden bei der tatsächlichen Anwendung wird keinerlei Haftung übernommen]

xD.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Mai 2011)

Ich schätze mal mit Druckluft ist man da schon sehr gut beraten


----------



## Perkone (10. Mai 2011)

Druckluft ausm Kompressor. Ende.


----------



## McGorbo (13. Mai 2011)

Ganz einfach, macht einfach die  Seitenwände ab, befestigt das Gehäuse auf Euer Autodach und ab durch die Waschstraße.
Falls Ihr die Wäsche mit Wachs nehmt, ist der PC zusätzlich noch Wasser/Cola abweisend.


----------



## yves1993 (13. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Haarföhn, das Teil hat richtig viel Power das pustet alles weg. Natürlich Kaltluft.

Staubsauger ist nie gut, n Kumpel hat ohne Witz mal n Kondensator auf seinem Mainboard mitgesaugt und das obwohl er ziemlich gut aufpasst... Aber auch nicht nur deswegen.


----------



## Sator (13. Mai 2011)

Finger aufn Lüfter drauf und absaugen, ka, was ihr mit Druckluft wollt, außer den Dreck irgendwo anders hinzupusten.

Genrell kann man auch keine Kondensatoren mit aufsaugen, spricht wohl eher für ne schlechte Mainboard-Qualität.


----------



## yves1993 (13. Mai 2011)

Sator schrieb:


> Finger aufn Lüfter drauf und absaugen, ka, was ihr mit Druckluft wollt, außer den Dreck irgendwo anders hinzupusten.
> 
> Genrell kann man auch keine Kondensatoren mit aufsaugen, spricht wohl eher für ne schlechte Mainboard-Qualität.



Oder nen zu starken Staubsauger xD kA vielleicht war der eh schon kaputt aber er hat mir das im Beutel gezeigt da war der Kondensator wirklich drin xD


----------



## Kyragan (13. Mai 2011)

Druckluft+Pinsel.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Mai 2011)

Gute alte Druckluft ist immernoch am tollsten. 

Und schön die Lüfter festhalten. Wenn die sich drehn können sie Spannung erzeugen und das wär nich so gut *g*


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gute alte Druckluft ist immernoch am tollsten.
> 
> Und schön die Lüfter festhalten. Wenn die sich drehn können sie Spannung erzeugen und das wär nich so gut *g*



Was meint ihr eigentlich mit Druckluft? Sind das diese Dosen ähnlich wie die Trompeten, nur mit so nem Schlauch vorne dran? 

Unter Druckluft versteh ich ja eher sowas wien Kompressor oder so xD (Ui wär mal ne Idee... noch mehr Power als son Haartrockner)


----------



## Palimbula (14. Mai 2011)

Druckluft gibt es in zwei "Ausführungen":

1. Kompressor, z. B. http://www.revell.de...13&KGSCHL=5&L=0
2. Dose, z. B. http://www.durable.d...ftreiniger.html

In beiden Fällen sollte man darauf achten das sich keine Kondenswassertröpfchen bilden. Von Staubsaugern rate ich ab.


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Druckluft gibt es in zwei "Ausführungen":
> 
> 1. Kompressor, z. B. http://www.revell.de...13&KGSCHL=5&L=0
> 2. Dose, z. B. http://www.durable.d...ftreiniger.html
> ...



Mh dann war der Haartrockner auf Kaltluft ja mal garnet die schlechteste Idee. Mal abgesehen vom Staubwirbel, aber gut sowas sollte man dann eh draußen machen.


----------



## zoizz (14. Mai 2011)

Ich habe solche Druckluft-Dosen gemeint:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommt zwar ein bissl Luft raus, aber wirklich richtig Druck sitzt da nicht hinter. Deswegen bin ich für die Tips mit dem Pinsel dankbar, denn mit der Kombi Pinsel/Druckluftdose bekomme ich ein besseres Ergebnis, als ausschließlich das laue Lüftchen zu verwenden.

Und die Idee mit dem Kompressor fand ich zunächst völlig absurd. Wenn man jedoch die Lüfter und die Kühlkörper schön einzeln hat, kann man sicher auch mit der Power eines Kompressors den Staub wirksam verteiben.


----------



## Morphblader (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, Rechner auseinandernehmen und dann vorallem die Lüfter usw mit einem Pinsel Sauber machen!! ist eigentlich die beste Methode für mich bisher!! den Dreck nachher natürlich mit´m Sauber weg^^ somit läuft man schon mal nicht im ansatz gefahr, dass der sauger irgendwas aufnimmt, was er nicht soll.. und mit dem Pinsel kommt man auch in noch so kleine Ecken..^^


----------



## Grushdak (14. Mai 2011)

Also ich benutze seit Jahren nen Staubsauger (mit Aufsatz), Pinsel, und teilweise Fensterputzmittel.^^
Letzters benutze ich aber nur selten - und nur für die Flügelblätter der Lüfter.


----------



## zoizz (1. Juni 2011)

Putztag: Ich habe doch jetzt tatsächlich mal die Druckluftpistole in der Firma benutzt - Lüfter und Kühlkörper jungfräulich sauber.
Zuhause alles wieder schön zusammengebaut, frische Wärmeleitpaste drauf, Rechner hochgefahren und gut.

Heute, 2 Tage später, sagt mir mein Windows (Vista OEM), dass an der Hardware etwas geändert wurde, und mein OS erstmal eine Gültigkeitsprüfung startet. Ich werde auf diese Seite von Microsoft geleitet, die Prüfung kann einige Minuten dauern, bitte nicht die Seite verlassen. Doch auch nach 20min ist nix passiert. 
Die ersten 3 Versuche konnte ich nichts am PC machen, ausser am Anmeldebildschirm den Rechner neustarten oder herunter fahren.
Beim 4. Versuch dann fährt Windows nochmal hoch und alles ist wieder gut.
Bleibt abzuwarten, wie sich das in Zukunft verhält. Und natürlich war der PC vom Stromnetz getrennt und meine Fingerchen regelmässig am Heizkörper zwecks Erdung. 

Hab ich was übersehen, oder hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann Tips geben?


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2011)

Ich zahl 15 Euro und lasse meinen Rechner professionell reinigen.
Und wenn die was kaputt machen ist es nicht mein Problem .

Nach dem Reinigen ist der Rechner dann auch gute 5 Grad kälter an Prozi und Graka.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2011)

staubsauger und finger für rotorblätter^^


----------

